# History of the Lands at High Park, Gracepark Road,Drumcondra, Dublin 9



## trouble99 (20 Jul 2007)

Hi, currently I am trying to find out as much information as possible about the lands at High Park, Gracepark Road, Drumcondra, Dublin 9.  I would be grateful if anyone had any information in particular to the part of the land referred to as the “nuns field” and what some of the building structures remaining were used for?  Any information you have would be very welcome.  Thanks


----------



## pinkyBear (20 Jul 2007)

Hi there, There is a convent there, and it was in the convvent that the Laundry girls were based. IN relation to that the history is quite sad. 
I am not sure how much is documented, but there is a nursing home for the women there, and the care attendants would know alot about what happened to the women in the past.


----------



## Northerngirl (20 Jul 2007)

Respond Housing Association have a mens hostel in the former Magdalene Laundry/Convent. The hostel still looks like a convent inside. There are also apartments that I guess were sold to a developer.


----------



## olddog (20 Jul 2007)

On the other side of the north wall you will find a nursing home for nuns run by the nuns. 

Why dont you get in touch with them ?


----------



## trouble99 (20 Jul 2007)

Thank you for your responses.  I am a new resident to the Drumcondra area but when you refer to the north wall /nursing home for nuns run by the nuns, do you know the name of it ? It it "Highfield" with the entrance on the swords road? To the back of the convent there is a private retirement centre called "Beech Lawn" but to my knowledge that has nothing to do with the nuns.  I would be grateful for any further information you may have as I would be interesting in contacting them. I understand that some of the history could be very upsetting for them, but there is one particular building structure that I am interested in.


----------



## trouble99 (20 Jul 2007)

Hi, following further research I have found a contact in the Sisters of Our Lady of Charity and I am going to contact her directly.  Thanks


----------



## Molly's girl (31 Jul 2007)

trouble99 said:


> Hi, following further research I have found a contact in the Sisters of Our Lady of Charity and I am going to contact her directly. Thanks


 
I have just been over to Ireland to seek out information about my grandmother who was a resident of High Park Convent.  I have been given the name of the Archivest, Sister Lucy Bruton, Beech Lawn House, Gracechurch Road, Drumcondra and I will be writing to her today.

Good luck with your search,
Molly's girl


----------



## Potabasil (7 Oct 2007)

trouble99 said:


> Thank you for your responses.  I am a new resident to the Drumcondra area but when you refer to the north wall /nursing home for nuns run by the nuns, do you know the name of it ? It it "Highfield" with the entrance on the swords road? To the back of the convent there is a private retirement centre called "Beech Lawn" but to my knowledge that has nothing to do with the nuns.  I would be grateful for any further information you may have as I would be interesting in contacting them. I understand that some of the history could be very upsetting for them, but there is one particular building structure that I am interested in.



Trouble

Beech lawn belongs to the nuns.  Highfield is a private organisation with no contact whats so ever to the nuns at High park


----------



## Nicki79 (8 Oct 2007)

Molly's girl said:


> I have just been over to Ireland to seek out information about my grandmother who was a resident of High Park Convent. I have been given the name of the Archivest, Sister Lucy Bruton, Beech Lawn House, Gracechurch Road, Drumcondra and I will be writing to her today.
> 
> Good luck with your search,
> Molly's girl


 
Hi,

I think that address should read GracePark Road, Drumcondra, Dublin 9.  - The former Magdalen Laundry was on Grace Park Road. Could take the Irish postal system a long time to figure out the address as per above!

Rgds,

Nicola


----------



## NatalieC (25 May 2022)

Molly's girl said:


> I have just been over to Ireland to seek out information about my grandmother who was a resident of High Park Convent.  I have been given the name of the Archivest, Sister Lucy Bruton, Beech Lawn House, Gracechurch Road, Drumcondra and I will be writing to her today.
> 
> Good luck with your search,
> Molly's girl


I know this forum thread is from a long long time ago but I wanted to check with you Molly to see if you got the information you were looking for?  I'm also searching for information on my grandmother, she spent time at the Reformatory School in High Park convent and I'm trying to find records.  Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. N


----------

